# pot sodas? "Pot meets pop"



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Jan 24, 2011)

Canna Cola, Doc Weed: Pot meets pop - Business - Consumer news - Food Inc. - msnbc.com
thought this might be interesting hmm who new.


----------



## streetlight (Jan 24, 2011)

That's really awesome. I'd love to try one out, love the effects of eating rather than smoking.

It's too bad that prop 19 didn't pass in california, would have been a great step in the right direction.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Jan 24, 2011)

ya me too!. wonder how the taste is as well. 
i bet though that theres gonna be an issue with the FDA or sumshit sayin its aimed at kids cuase its a soft drink. even though its for medicinal usuage.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 24, 2011)

lemon lime sour diesel sounds awesome!


----------



## Cade (Jan 25, 2011)

ummm. Lemon Lime Can-nabis


----------



## seasonchange (Jan 27, 2011)

still wondering how this would work...
i mean, are the sodas going to be slightly alcoholic because they're using a tincture to add the thc? i mean, i can't imagine them using any sort of an oil in the mix. i'm curious as to how they're getting the cannabanoids into the drink.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Jan 27, 2011)

ya i was thinkin abt it and im not sure. pretty curious though.


----------



## Pheonix (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd rather have pot beer,

pot and hops are so similar that you can graft a hops plant onto a pot root stock and end up with a hops plant that produces THC.

that sounds like some super dank beer


----------

